# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Arap Zulmü: Irak Türkmeneli ve Suriye Türkmenleri >  Zulme Direnen Bizim Yanımızdadır

## ceydaaa

asfadf.JPGDışişleri Bakanı Ahmet Davutoğlu, TBMM Genel Kurulu'nda, bakanlığının 2013 yılı bütçesi üzerinde yaptığı konuşmada, hükümet ve muhalefet arasında dış politika yönetimi ve anlayışı konusunda yöntem farkı bulunduğunu söyledi.

Hükümet ve muhalefetin görüşündeki temel farkı gösteren örnekler veren Davutoğlu, Arap toplumlarında yaşanan değişim sürecine işaret ederek, şöyle konuştu:

''Bizim kanaatimiz şuydu, madem ki tarihe bu halklar iradelerini koyuyorlar, biz bu halkların iradelerinin yanında yer alacağız. Kim ne derse desin, tarihi akışın içinde yer alacağız.

Sizlerse 'Niye risk alıyorsunuz? Bekleyin' dediniz. Tavrımız net ve açıktır; biz tarihin arkasından koşmayacağız, tarihi akışı anlayacağız ve yöneteceğiz.''

'' Arap, Türkmen, Kürt, Sünni, Nusayri hepsi kardeşimiz''

MHP Ankara Milletvekili Tuğrul Türkeş'in ''Suriye Türkmen'leriyle ilgilenilmediği'' yönündeki eleştirisine de cevap veren Davutoğlu, ''Suriye'de herkesle ilgiliyiz. Suriye'deki Arapla, Türkmen'le, Kürt'le, Sünni'yle, Nusayri'yle, Hristiyan'la, herkesle ilgiliyiz ve hepsi bizim kardeşimiz'' dedi.

''Suriye'deki Kürtlerin kaderi de bizim kaderimizdir'' ifadesini kullanan Davutoğlu, şunları kaydetti:

''Tek şey istedik Suriye'deki Kürt kardeşlerimizden; Suriye muhalefeti arasında yer alın ve zulme karşı direnin. Zulme karşı direnen Suriyeli Kürt, Suriyeli Arap, Suriyeli Türkmen bizim yanımızdadır. Zulümle işbirliği yapan, PYD gibi, Beşşar Esed'le işbirliği yapanlar ise karşımızdadır. Kim olursa olsun ister Arap, ister Kürt, ister Türkmen, ister Nusayri, ister Sünni. Bizim etnik bir mesele değil. Bizim tek meselemiz var, ölçümüz adalet.''

''Filistin'in yanında olduk, olacağız''

CHP Adana Milletvekili Faruk Loğoğlu'nun, ''Türkiye'nin İsrail'le ilişkileri yüzünden Ortadoğu denkleminin dışında kaldığı ve Türkiye'nin düşünülen liderlik rolünü oynayamamasının ABD'de hayal kırıklığı yarattığı'' yönündeki açıklamalarına dikkati çeken Davutoğlu, ''ABD'deki hayal kırıklığı bu kadar önemli mi? Filistin konusunda kim hayal kırıklığına uğrarsa uğrasın, biz Filistin halkının yanında olduk, olacağız'' dedi.

----------

